# Essential Depot - Greener Life Club



## BattleGnome (Mar 14, 2017)

I searched but only found one thread with the same question and it was unanswered.

Is the Greener Life Club worth it? I'm more curious if anyone has anything to say for/against it.

I'm debating joining because the super discount it would give me on NaOH (already 50% off for now) and some of the other listed discounts look very appealing. The site says it has some sort of database with resources - are they good resources or a substitute for the blogs that many other suppliers use to advertise (i.e. SoapQueen or WSP)? 

(OK I'm probably joining but still curious as to what others have to say)


----------



## Bamagirl (Mar 14, 2017)

I've often wondered this too, so I am following your post.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Mar 14, 2017)

I found their products to be sub par.  Don't like the essential oils and I have found lye less expensive elsewhere.  Also had issues with the lye causing soft soap, when I changed lye the problem went away.  I make thousands of pounds of soap a year so it is not inexperience.  Overall unless it is on sale, their prices are higher than other suppliers.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah, Ditto what Kdaniels said. I'm not a fan, but a lot of soapers use them. I'm not so sure their "sales" are really "sales". And I've never checked their site when lye wasn't "on sale".


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 14, 2017)

I've been getting my lye from ED for years with no issue. I purchase 64 lbs at a time.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 15, 2017)

I did join when I got home this morning and as of now I don't see the point except for honesty. Checking around the site, I did not find anything that required a password though I did not search the resources (and still haven't had the time to check too much). 

The log ins are separate for each site and the coupon codes are extremely easy to find with no verification when you place your order. I'm not sure if this is a viable business model or if the hope  is people will send money to brag about what club they're in. 

So far I'm not impressed with the club. I ordered, but mostly because everywhere else I've looked is currently out of NaOH in pastille/bead form. (Not a fan of the flakes). I have ordered packaging in the past that was exactly what I wanted. This is my first time getting actual soaping ingredients from ED.


----------



## squeakapoo (Jan 22, 2018)

kdaniels8811 said:


> I found their products to be sub par.  Don't like the essential oils and I have found lye less expensive elsewhere.  Also had issues with the lye causing soft soap, when I changed lye the problem went away.  I make thousands of pounds of soap a year so it is not inexperience.  Overall unless it is on sale, their prices are higher than other suppliers.


I know this post is from a couple of years ago, but where do you get your lye for a better price than Essential Depot?  I am just starting out but want to find the best!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 22, 2018)

NaOH & KOH - THE LYE GUY - New York
http://www.thelyeguy.com/store.php?crn=211


----------



## earlene (Jan 22, 2018)

I find I have to balance the cost and the shipping.  I do comparison shopping for that reason.  Sometimes a vendor has a deal going on and end up costing less than their competitors.  So each time I need to buy lye in bulk I go through the same process.  I put it in my cart, find out the total including shipping to my location, then choose the one I want to buy from based on my cost analysis at the time.

The vendors I use most often for lye are Essential Depot and Molly's products through Amazon.  I have had good results with both.  I have used  Lye Guy NaOH also without any issues, but I don't like the bottles they come in.  To me those are very flimsy plastic and I prefer the more substantial bottles the other vendors I have purchased from use.

Right now Bulk Apothacary has 8 pounds of NaOH for $16.92, which is the exact same price it was when I ordered the same amount in 2015 from them.  That's a good price in my book.  But with tax and shipping (FedEx Ground is cheaper than UPS at the moment) the total comes to $33.31.  *($4.16 per pound)*

At Amazon, I can get 5 pounds for less than $19.79 and free shipping from a vendor I've used before with good results.  *($3.95 per pound)  *Next time I order from Amazon, I may go with the 10 pound option, which comes to only $3.40 per pound ($34.00 and free shipping)

Last time I ordered from Essential Depot I got 10 pounds with a discount for $37.91 (free shipping at the time).  *(3.79 per pound)*  It was the best deal that day I needed to make an order.  Normally their price is much higher than many other vendors, though.  

But if I order from the Lye Guy, 12 pounds (2 pounds are 'free') the total cost is with shipping is $50.31.  *($4.19 per pound)

*So that'swhat I do.I check the total cost shipped to me and figure out the unit cost (in this case, per pound cost.)  If I am going to order other things from a particular vendor at the same time, I might pay the few cents more, but usually I don't bother with that.


----------



## zolveria (Jan 23, 2018)

BattleGnome said:


> I searched but only found one thread with the same question and it was unanswered.
> 
> Is the Greener Life Club worth it? I'm more curious if anyone has anything to say for/against it.
> 
> ...





I  joined for there shea butter and coco butter. the one of my heavy foot prints in my products. and the free shea butter is awesome to have. i have been using there lye and i like it thus far.. There oils to me are to expensive. i rather soaper choice. or camden grey.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2018)

I've been using Essential Depot for many years now.  I've priced the Lye Guy and others but still the best deal for me.  I always check around though when I need to reorder.  I generally order 32 lb or 64 lbs when I do.


----------

